# Male rat was peeing blood



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

So yesterday I was really excited about getting my first male rat. I’ve always had females. He was the sweetest rat I’ve ever met, and loved him right away. After a few days of preparing I brought him home. Everyone was in good spirits. I was going back to the petstore the next day to get him a bigger cage. Then as I was getting ready to go, I noticed there was blood on his tail. And realized he had been peeing blood. So I ended up taking him to the petstore and returning him. By then, a lot of his bedding was covered in blood… He was acting normal though. Not lethargic or anything.I feel so bad because I would’ve taken him to the vet but I’m just a kid. They offered me another rat for the trouble and I said no. I was too sad. I gave them back the little cage I bought him in, and him. The worker is going to call the breeder and tell them what happened. I have three girl rats already but I was so happy to have a boy rat. I really hope he is ok. I hope he can get help. 
Anyone know what this might've been? Will he be okay...?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably a urinary tract infection (UTI). Easy to treat, but it's doubtful that a pet store will bother. Without proper antibiotics he will die of renal failure. Please do not get more rats if you can't take them to the vet, because rats get sick A LOT and you NEED to provide them with the proper vet care when they need it.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That really sucks, here's hoping the pet shop/breeder do the right thing by him.

(And yeah, rat health care, not cheap....but apparently still cheaper than dogs/cats, pets eh, need some kind of government subsidy for the vet darnit).


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

1a1a said:


> (. . . need some kind of government subsidy for the vet darnit).


Them thar's fightin' words in the good ole US of A!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Ah ha ah ha ah ha, "what, you want health care accessable to all?!!!! Neveeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!"


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahaha, no, it's "pay more taxes!!" 

Doesn't the UK have some sort of pet care support for low income folks? I wish we did. My cat has racked up over $700 in the past month. Merry Christmas!


----------

